# Where to find Breathe Easy clumping Tidy Cats litter?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I live in South Florida. I can't find this litter anywhere and I really want to try it. I have a coupon to try it for free but I can't find it anywhere. I can only find it online and I am not about to pay $20 for 27lbs of it.

I even went on the Tidy Cats site and did the store finder thing, then went to those stores, and none of them carry it.

Has anyone seen it on shelves?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Contact Tidy Cats (call, don't email) and tell them that their website is useless for this.....or call the stores and ask why they are not carrying something that TC says they are carrying. Maybe if you complain loud enough to TC they will send you a free coupon!

The website says that a grocery store chain near me carries it. That store is WAY overpriced so I never shop there so don't know if they carry it or not.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

They already did send me a Free coupon, I just can't find the litter in stores to use it! Lol. I messaged them on Facebook saying how their website sucks and they basically just said "Sorry, order it online then".


----------

